# Public Access Areas



## Chrisoliver256 (Aug 30, 2015)

Hello all,
I am new to the FWB area and am looking to learn more about the best public access places to fly fish around here. I don't know much about salt water fly fishing and do not have a boat. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

